# US man wins cockroach-eating contest, dies



## News Bot (Oct 9, 2012)

EDWARD Archbold was willing to do anything to win an exotic python - even if it meant eating bugs both crunchy and slimy.






border="0"
|- 
| valign="'middle'" |




| valign="'middle'" |




|-




















*Published On:* 09-Oct-12 08:53 AM
*Source:* via NEWS.com.au

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## Colin (Oct 9, 2012)

Florida man dies after winning live cockroach-eating contest - San Jose Mercury News


[h=1]Florida man dies after winning live cockroach-eating contest[/h]MIAMI -- The winner of a roach-eating contest in South Florida died shortly after downing dozens of the live bugs as well as worms, authorities said Monday. 
About 30 contestants ate the insects during Friday night's contest at Ben Siegel Reptile Store in Deerfield Beach about 40 miles north of Miami. The grand prize was a python. 
Edward Archbold, 32, of West Palm Beach became ill shortly after the contest ended and collapsed in front of the store, according to a Broward Sheriff's Office statement released Monday. He was taken to the hospital where he was pronounced dead. Authorities were waiting for results of an autopsy to determine a cause of death. 
"Unless the roaches were contaminated with some bacteria or other pathogens, I don't think that cockroaches would be unsafe to eat," said Michael Adams, professor of entomology at the University of California at Riverside, who added that he has never heard of someone dying after consuming roaches. "Some people do have allergies to roaches," he said, "but there are no toxins in roaches or related insects." 
None of the other contestants became ill, the sheriff's office said. 
There was no updated phone number listed for Archbold in West Palm Beach. 

"We feel terribly awful," said store owner Ben Siegel, who added that Archbold did not appear to be sick before the contest. "He looked like he just wanted to show off and was very nice," Siegel said, adding that Archbold was "the life of the party." 

Siegel said Archbold was selling the exotic prize to a friend who took him to the contest. 

A statement from Siegel's attorney said all the participants signed waivers "accepting responsibility for their participation in this unique and unorthodox contest." The bugs consumed were from an inventory of insects "that are safely and domestically raised in a controlled environment as food for reptiles."

- - - Updated - - -

an extremely sad story and I feel sorry for this guy's family. some media stories have used a "mug shot" of the deceased taken for some minor offence as a picture to add to their sensationalism of this tragic situation.


----------



## TheReptileben (Oct 9, 2012)

Eat a roach for ball - YouTube is this the guy who died?


----------



## Colubrid (Oct 9, 2012)

No,
This is him

Man dies after eating dozens of insects | News - Home


----------



## slim6y (Oct 9, 2012)

"Never heard of anyone dying from consuming those bugs..."

So maybe _Angiostrongylus _ is not deadly then??? It probably doesn't occur in Florida (which is most likely) - but worms, slugs and snails eaten live all carry this risk!

Incidentally, this is not likely to have killed the man in question - something else occurred there. 

Anyone care to speculate on the cause?

A live cockroach trying to get out?


----------



## Stuart (Oct 9, 2012)

The fact they mention worms were involved as well could be a clue?

I feel sorry for the guys family, not exactly the way you would like to go.


----------

